# 75 Gal stand!



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey so just started building my stand last night. Here are the first pics of the frame. Going to do the top and side paneling tonight so will post more pics tomorrow. 

Guy in the one pic is my gfs dad. He is helping me build it. 

So basically I used 2x6 for the top frame and bottom sides. And used 2x4s for the legs. I used the 2x6 for the bottom side piece so that the 2x4s and the 2x6 would piece together like a puzzle almost and make it more sturdy. 

Just wait and see what i have in store for the top! It is going to be so fancy! 

More pics tomorrow! 

Dimensions of frame are 48x18x32

Materials so far:
2x: 2x6x8
3x: 2x4x8
2" Galvanized screws


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jsciacca (Jan 8, 2012)

any man who drinks chock o' nuts(good stuff) and then uses the can for screws is always going in the right direction


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jsciacca said:


> any man who drinks chock o' nuts(good stuff) and then uses the can for screws is always going in the right direction


 :rofl:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is the skin of the stand going to hold it together? as of right now the top is resting on the up beams. personally i would add 2x4s on the insides of the legs, running the height of the stand. that will help "lock" things into place and would prove to be an overbuilt stand but one you wont ever have to worry about.

will you be staining or painting?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont understand. All the weight is going to be pushing down so?? I stood ontop of one of the 2x6 and jumped on it and nothing happened. lol

Here are some updated pics! 

And my girl friend is obsessed with zebra print so basically everything in our apartment is zebra so she wants me to paint the stand black. I think it would look better if i just stained it dark. But oh well.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also i am going to add a brace in the center in the back. But leave the front open for easier access to the sump.

Pics of doors and top will come tomorrow!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Excellent job! When you get done with that one maybe you could come to my house and build one for a 150 gallon for me?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be taking orders locally.... lol 

going to put an add up on craigslist with final product.

Will be much nicer then it is now.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

jsciacca said:


> any man who drinks chock o' nuts(good stuff) and then uses the can for screws is always going in the right direction


damn good eye! lol


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is done! Just needs paint, and door handles! The main frame is the size of the tank, the top is larger, i made it this way so when the back of the tank is flush with the back of the top there will be 2.5-3in of space left around the tank that i am going to put decorative stones in to give it a really unique custom look! Will put up pics of that when i get it set up!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Good Job! I wish I could make a custom tank stand. Love the idea of stone on it. I was thinking a tile top would be nice too.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

It was not all that hard. I used a router to make the cool fancy edge  

The rest of it was just a miter saw, tape measure, drill, wood, screws, glue, brad nails, hinges, t-square.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Toallhisdoom said:


> It was not all that hard. I used a router to make the cool fancy edge
> 
> The rest of it was just a miter saw, tape measure, drill, wood, screws, glue, brad nails, hinges, t-square.



Ha Ha, you haven't met me.  I would be likely to put a screw through my own hand or something..
what was the overall cost of the tank stand with supplies? Maybe that will motivate me.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well i am sure price depends on where you shop, but the 2x4s were less then 3$ each x3. 2x6 was around 3$ each at x2. Wayne's coating paneling, 10$ a pack, only needed 2 packs for this stand. Had the sheet of plywood and hinges and glue. So that can increase your cost. I would say around 50$. No more then 75$ max! And you can get so custom! Adding shelves, or a tile top would look cool! My sump is just for a 225 gallon tank so it is huge. So i needed all the room i could get under the tank so mine is just all open. 

Where as a stand from a store that is no where near as strong as this would cost you 300+


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Well i am sure price depends on where you shop, but the 2x4s were less then 3$ each x3. 2x6 was around 3$ each at x2. Wayne's coating paneling, 10$ a pack, only needed 2 packs for this stand. Had the sheet of plywood and hinges and glue. So that can increase your cost. I would say around 50$. No more then 75$ max! And you can get so custom! Adding shelves, or a tile top would look cool! My sump is just for a 225 gallon tank so it is huge. So i needed all the room i could get under the tank so mine is just all open.
> 
> Where as a stand from a store that is no where near as strong as this would cost you 300+


EXACTLY!!! Not well built and cost 4 times as much. The other thing is the stand I bought the tank with from the store has a shelf and it is in the way of having a canister filter under the tank. I didn't want the canister filter sitting next to the tank (not nice looking) so I ended up having to have a HOB or sponge filter. Would have preferred the canister.  I don't like wasted space and this stand though it looks alright, I know it is cheaply made. Oh how I wish I had your skills.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Exaclty why i could not justify buying a stand from the store. And really because the stand i have my sump will not fit in. So i opted for the cheaper, but superior, stand. And i will also be able to make custom outlets inside the stand for all my plugs! Will be so nice!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Exaclty why i could not justify buying a stand from the store. And really because the stand i have my sump will not fit in. So i opted for the cheaper, but superior, stand. And i will also be able to make custom outlets inside the stand for all my plugs! Will be so nice!



Show off! Ha Ha Just kidding, that was jealousy talking. I am happy for you and want one just like it.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Finished!


----------

